# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Dãy số đặc biệt

## sangseo

một dãy số a chứa các số nguyên dương có thứ tự tăng nghiêm ngặt (a[i-1] < a_) phần tử a của dãy là một số nguyên dương nhỏ nhất sao cho tổng các chữ số của a gấp 4 lần tổng của các số của a[i-1].
vd: với a[1]=4 thì 3 phần tử của dãy là 4, 79, 19999999
nhập số đầu tiên a[1] và các số n
hãy xuất ra dãy
a[1] = 4
n = 2
dãy số là: 4 79_

----------


## vietnamtui11

```
private void form1_load(object sender, eventargs e)
		{
			int32 a1 = 3;
			int32 n = 2;

			messagebox.show(funcmangsosangchuoi(funcdanhsachmang(a1, n)));
		}
```

functongcacchuso


```
		private int32 functongcacchuso(int64 dauvao)
		{
			int32 tong = 0;
			string hientai = dauvao.tostring();
			for (int32 i = 0; i < dauvao.tostring().length; i++)
			{
				tong += (convert.toint32(hientai) % 10);
				hientai = hientai.substring(0, hientai.length - 1);
			}
			return tong;
		}
```

functimsogap4lan


```
		private int64 functimsogap4lan(int64 dauvao)
		{
			string tam = "0";//số 0 dùng để tránh trường hợp a1=1 hoặc a1=2
			for (int32 i = 0; i < functongcacchuso(dauvao) * 4 / 9; i++)
				tam += "9";
			tam = convert.tostring(functongcacchuso(dauvao) * 4 - functongcacchuso(convert.toint64(tam))) + tam.substring(1);//bỏ số 0 đi
			int64 daura = convert.toint64(tam);
			return daura;
		}
```

funcdanhsachmang


```
		private int64[] funcdanhsachmang(int32 a1, int32 n)
		{
			int64[] kq = new int64[n];
			kq[0] = a1;
			for (int32 i = 1; i < n; i++)
				kq[i] = functimsogap4lan(kq[i - 1]);
			return kq;
		}
```

funcmangsosangchuoi


```
		private string funcmangsosangchuoi(int64[] mangso)
		{
			string kq = "";
			for (int32 i = 0; i < mangso.length; i++)
				kq = kq + mangso[i] + " ";
			return kq;
		}
```

----------


## tranngoan

1) functongcacchuso: dùng để tính tổng các chữ số bên trong. 
ví dụ 
tổng các chữ số của 8=8
tổng các chữ số của 39=12
tổng các chữ số của 79=16

2) functimsogap4lan: dùng để tìm số có tổng các chữ số gấp 4 lần.
ví dụ: 
số có tổng các chữ số gấp 4 lần của 2 là 8 (8). 
số có tổng các chữ số gấp 4 lần của 3 là 39 (12). 
số có tổng các chữ số gấp 4 lần của 4 là 79 (16). 
số có tổng các chữ số gấp 4 lần của 5 là 299 (20). 

3) funcdanhsachmang: cần a1 và số phần tử để lưu mảng gồm các phần tử theo đề bài yêu cầu

4) funcmangsosangchuoi: dùng để chuyển mảng sang chuỗi.
ví dụ 
[2, 8, 5999] thành 2 8 5999
[4, 79, 19999999] thành 4 79 19999999

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

ai ra bài toán này dzậy, hjx, đi thi mà cho đề trước àh [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tamdeptrai

c++ hay pascal vậy???????????????????
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> ```
> private void form1_load(object sender, eventargs e)
>         {
>             int32 a1 = 3;
>             int32 n = 2;
>  
>             messagebox.show(funcmangsosangchuoi(funcdanhsachmang(a1, n)));
>         }
> ```
> ...


c++ hay pascal vậy?[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## showbiz

cái đó được viết bằng c#.net đó bạn
pascal mình biết sơ sơ mà hok có chương trình tại vì nó cổ quá rồi nên viết hok đc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## quangbds19

ai giúp em chuyển sang pascal với

----------


## tebaogoc

ai giúp em bài này làm bằng ngôn ngữ pascal vs

----------


## chandat

help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------

